# Joined a band in Drop F tuning



## xVinnieCx (Mar 27, 2013)

I joined a band (www.facebook.com/decimustx) and they play in drop f. I'm playing bass, and they have a bass, but sadly I'm a freak and am left handed. I only have a 4 string and it sounds band tuned down. I'm trying to find an inexpensive 5 string bass for under 200. I know that's kinda hard. I have a sans amp, so I don't care it it sounds good or not. I've been told that a 35" scale length will make it sound better tuned down. Any suggestions for me, and any suggestions for what type of strings will be good to use?


----------



## Epyon6 (Mar 27, 2013)

Go to used.guitarcenter.com type in the search SR305....I just did and there are 9 of them on there for less than $200....you can thank me later....This is a 34 inch scale which is totally find for downtuning, just may need to get heavier gauge strings...well you will even for a 35 inch scale too. I have this bass and its awsome for a "low level" bass, sounds and feels great......And welcome to the forum.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Mar 27, 2013)

It doesn't necessarily mean it will sound better, you will just need slightly lighter gauge strings to achieve the same tension.

In all honesty, get an SR305 and a new set of strings. Have a competent guitar tech set it up.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 27, 2013)

35" scale helps but is not essential, also you don't need a 5 string, you can get a 4 string drop tune set for drop F here vStandard Drop-tuned 4 Strings | Page 2 of 2
Just use the CKS tension chart to choose a set that gives you 40 pounds (medium tension) or otherwise in drop F (be sure to exceed 30 pounds / extra light tension).


----------



## brutalwizard (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 27, 2013)

Try playing the same octave as them (one octave above drop F). this would mean you can keep slinging your four string and be heard better that down in the sub bass region. tune your E string up one semi-tone and the others up by a minor third and bam ... drop F. 
Dick from meshuggah uses the same concept when they play down on the 8th string because that low F can sound pretty meh to some people. Just my 

------------

F - C - F - D tuning


----------



## cGoEcYk (Mar 27, 2013)

Rondo may be able to help- Rondo Music Left Handed Bass Guitars | Page 1 of 1

I'd probably just tune the whole bass up a half step, play in their ocative, and use slightly lighter gauge strings. You will be heard better. In such a low tuning there will be so much low end going around anyway that the best way to use your role is probably to be the guy who adds PUNCH and ATTACK to the mix.


----------



## AliceLG (Mar 27, 2013)

+1 on tuning on the same octave. It will give the overall guitar tone all the fundamentals and low order harmonics that they're missing, putting some balls into the riffs. Plus a bass in that low F is more feel than sound IMHO.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 27, 2013)

Unless the music is generally very slow, I would tune to the same octave as suggested like Meshuggah.

I prefer to tune my bass down to F, but I don't use those notes all the time or play fast there. You'd need a 190 gauge from CK.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Mar 27, 2013)

If you don't care how it will sound, then I highly recommend tuning to the same octave F as the guitars. Reason being is because an experience bass player would have a hard time making an F an octave down sound like anything but mud, so an inexperienced one with no care for tone is just gonna sound like fucking shit.


----------



## iron blast (Mar 28, 2013)

I suggest getting your current bass setup with some circle k strings and getting a better pre and pups installed If you like your current bass. If you just cant get on with it that well try selling it and getting a Ibanez btb I prefer them to the sr they are abit sturdier Imho and have the 35" scale.


----------



## xVinnieCx (Mar 28, 2013)

I mean, I've been playing for like 14 years now, so I know what I'm doing, but tuning up would be kinda weird sounding to me. I did think about that. I'd think heavy ass strings with on a 5 string will sound decent. I'm planning on cranking the blend on the sans amp. They have a decent bass rig, so the tone will be ok overall.


----------



## codycarter (Mar 31, 2013)

This makes no since, unless you have a short scale bass and pups that generally mud/fuzz out on low tunings.

Look for a longer scale and better pups rather than an extra string


----------



## Shannon (Mar 31, 2013)

It can be done, even with your budget restraints. However, you'll have to get some large strings from Circle K & have the bass set up for it.

Otherwise, I'd say grab a Dingwall Combustion (37" on the lowest string).


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 31, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Unless the music is generally very slow, I would tune to the same octave as suggested like Meshuggah.
> 
> I prefer to tune my bass down to F, but I don't use those notes all the time or play fast there. You'd need a 190 gauge from CK.



I use a .174 for my low F, and I think it's perfect. The gauge used depends on one's preference of tension.


----------



## iron blast (Mar 31, 2013)

175 gauge is pretty decent but many prefer more tension


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Mar 31, 2013)

It's not just about strings if you're going that low, it's also about cabs. A Sansamp isn't gonna do shit to make your sub-bass tone any better. Get yourself a graphic EQ and learn what frequencies are important.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 31, 2013)

ZEBOV said:


> I use a .174 for my low F, and I think it's perfect. The gauge used depends on one's preference of tension.



Sorry, you're right I do usually try and say it's all preference or give a point of reference haha. 
190 was suggested to match a 100 E which is standard


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Apr 1, 2013)

What has been said. Thick strings (Circle K) and a good setup. I recommend the .182 or .190 drop tuned set. .182 will be about normal, .190 will be a little tighter, depending on what you like. I run .182 at drop G, and that's a little tight, but I prefer it that way.

Also, tell Jay (guitar) that he has till James (me, bassist from his old band) gets back from school to pay me back, or he'll be taken to court.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Apr 1, 2013)

I play bass. Honestly just tune up. It's a lot easier then getting all these dropped sets. I play my BTB (5 string) tuned up to C instead of B with Extra Light strings. It was the easiest way to keep my rumble going over 3 guitarists.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 1, 2013)

+1 to tuning on the same octave.


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Apr 1, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> +1 to tuning on the same octave.




This is also an option. But for Decimus, nothing's gonna sound heavier than that 8va0 bass line under the guitars during a breakdown. But thick strings areee expensive...


----------



## Asrial (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm in for the same octave many here suggests. Maybe later you can look into sub-octave stuff when you can ensure it will sound awesome, but you won't be missing out on an awful lot by following the guitars.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 1, 2013)

save your money and play the same octave, just because they're playing around in the standard bass department's area, doesnt mean they have all the sonic characteristics bass has
its cheaper, easier, and honestly wont sound like those weird rumbley farts that prelude a nasty poop.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Apr 2, 2013)

A 34" scale with a .182 will work for low F. For live though you really need a good rig. If you don't feel comfortable setting up your bass like that it would be easier to just play in the same octave like most people are saying.


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 2, 2013)

Tell the band to stop playing in Drop F... 
Being heavy isn't about a super low tuning tuning (see, Black Sabbath)


----------



## Udolf (Apr 2, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> Tell the band to stop playing in Drop F...
> Being heavy isn't about a super low tuning tuning (see, Black Sabbath)



Wanna hear tone or noise? Black Sabbath would have sound excellent in extra low tuning


----------



## Basti (Apr 2, 2013)

Now now, they already sound excellent


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Apr 3, 2013)

unless you have the amp/cabs to back that up you're not going to sound good anyway tuning down that low


----------

